# Sensitivity to Light



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Hi FM Pals:Has anyone experienced sensitivity to light. I find sometimes that the sun and bright snow can bother me. This past week has been bad. As soon as I look out the eyes start to hurt and blurr.Just wondering if anyone else has had this experience.


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Hi weener! I love natural light in the morning, and immediately open up the shades upon awakening. I think it brightens my spirits. However, sometimes driving in the car, and especially in winter, it does seem way too bright! At night I love to read the paper and watch TV with the light on, however, the bright light from the light bulb or even from being too close to the T.V. causes a reaction of fatigue, eye discomfort, irritability, and may cause the old brain fog to come rolling in. Too much stimuli- and a darkened room and lying down is in order for at least a 10min. recovery period. [This message has been edited by moldie (edited 02-20-2000).]


----------



## geomv (Aug 9, 1999)

Yes, I have been sensitive to light for years. I have to have my prescription glasses with the lens that turn dark when I go outside. I guess this is part of Fibro.


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2000)

Hey weener, Like Geo, I too have the photo gray lenses to shield from the brightness. Mine became worse when my CFS kicked in, I don't remember it being so bad with FM.I can end up with a migraine if in the brightness too long. I wear a hat with visor if I'm outside long.


----------

